# Layout redesign, more space acquired



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Hi I built a small 55*32 inch layout last year and it works well but is still rather restricted in size. I have negotiated extra space and can now accommodate a L shaped layout built using my existing partial door of 55*32 and a new partial door of 50*32. I have Kato unit rack and would like to continue to use it along with Dcc. I would really like to have different elevations which I lack on my current layout along with space for some switching ops. My son also requires a tunnel which he can look into and watch the trains. All help and ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What I want to know is how you negotiated the space.
It might help others here, everyone is always looking for new ways in negotiating more space. 

Me? I don't have that problem.
The dungeon, IT IS MINE (THE KING) 'S SPACE! :smokin:

I wish I could move the washer and dryer, then I would pick up another 15' x 15' or so.
And "she" would not have to walk up and down the stairs, "she" would go for it but I got no place to move them!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> What I want to know is how you negotiated the space.
> It might help others here, everyone is always looking for new ways in negotiating more space.
> 
> Me? I don't have that problem.
> ...



Hmmm, maybe I will buy another shed and move the washer and dryer outside. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

